# Mailing details for current Group Buy



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you please PM me your mailing details.

Please Title your PM; CFUK Group Buy

Don't forget to put your forum name in the PM too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers Charlie, have just dropped you an email.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

emailed, thanks


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Many thanks Charlie, email sent.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Cfuk........!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Charlie - email sent to you


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I sent my address in a pm, do you need it again?


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Charlie much appreciated


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Email sent, many thanks Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> I sent my address in a pm, do you need it again?


If you wouldn't mind please then I have them all in 1 place and is then easier to sort into some sort of order to get on with the packaging etc.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you confirm your sending mine to Graham (GS11)


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Can you confirm your sending mine to Graham (GS11)


Roger that


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Just emailed you. =D


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Roger that


Good work g-man


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

Email sent - thanks again


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Email sent.

Great work Charlie you're a star.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Email sent - thank you!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

My email sent to


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

You have mail!


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

E-mail sent. Thanks a lot!


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Charlie,

email with my details sent.

Thanks for organising everything!

Much appreciated.


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

hello whats group buy is on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dimitris said:


> hello whats group buy is on?


Hi this group buy is now closed payment is for orders already taken

cheers


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Charliej said:


> If you wouldn't mind please then I have them all in 1 place and is then easier to sort into some sort of order to get on with the packaging etc.


No problem


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Just sent an email with address details. Thanks again Charlie!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Charlie, can't remember if I've mailed you my details.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Done.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Email address removed

Please PM Charlie

The Group Buy section will be used for future group buys


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

PM sent - thanks Charlie!

(although I didn't read your request for the PM title properly - I just panicked and did it as quick as poss cos I'm 3 days late already! I think I called it 'Group Buy delivery details', so not far off...)


----------

